# Fly Fishing Still Water



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

With all of the Community Ponds springing up across Utah, I thought that it would be fun to see what Flies everyone uses at these ponds and on Still / Flat water in general.

I'm posting this for those that are new to Fly Fishing and want to learn how to do it.
Community Ponds are great places to learn how to Fly Fish.

There are some flies that work well on both rivers [moving] and lakes [flat].
So let's make up two lists. One for flies that work on both still and moving water.
The other for lakes and ponds.

My list for combined moving and flat water are:

Dry Flies:
Griffith Gnat
Blue Dun
Adams

Wet Flies:

Leaches
Woolly Buggers
Pheasant Tail
Prince Nymph
Copper John

For Flat Water / Community Ponds

Dries:

I don't use dries very much on Ponds.
If I do I use the same as I do for moving water

Wet Flies / Nymphs:

Small Leaches [size 10 to 16]
Zebra Midge
Pheasant Tail [size 14 to 18]
Damsel Fly Nymph
Scuds

When fishing Ponds, I use a strike indicator and usually fish the wet flies dead drift / still.
I start out with the fly about 3' under the indicator.
If I don't get hits, I lower the fly to 5' and try again.
Depending on how deep the pond is, I continue to lower the fly until I locate feeding fish. I have lowered to 12' at some ponds but usually 7' to 8' is deep enough.

I make my own tapered leaders using 3' of 20#, 2.5' of 15# and 2' of 10# mono line.
[I use a blood knot to build the leaders]
I then add about 3' of tippit to the leader.
I like to use a small barrel swivel to attach the tippit to the leader. This gives my line a little weight and when I need to add more tippit, it doesn't shorten my leader.

So grab a fly rod and head over to your local community pond and give it a try.


----------



## jwalker (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks, Grandpa D! I just got my first fly rod over the weekend. I think I'll find me a community pond and do some practicing.


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice list Grandpa D, I do like a few drys on ponds on occasion. The old Double ugly can be good on the ponds and I love to fish a dry with a dropper. I've become a big fan of the various buzzer patterns under a dry in the evening.


----------



## fishingdan (Jan 7, 2010)

I haven't really fished at the community ponds, but a couple of my go to still water flies are:

Black Wooly buggers (this works everywhere)
Ginger Wooly bugger, 

I will fish most mayfly nymphs, and if I am doing a retrieve I will add soft hackle to it.

but my favorite is a scud pattern. Olive or gray works well. I will usually fish this with a larger fly above it.


----------



## Fleigenbinder (Feb 3, 2010)

Great Post. Over the years we have had tons of fun fishing at Willow Pond. I love cast a small green nymph and have had good success with midge patterns as well.

BTW one of the ways to get your kids excited about fly fishing, is tie on a red ant and let 'em catch bluegill. My grandson catches a bunch of them and loves releasing them back into the water. He does get a little over excited on his hook set at times and sends the bluegill flying out of the water over his head!

We have also caught bass, catfish and goldfish but only the goldfish was caught on a fly.

fleigenbinder


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

I had this same question. Great thread thanks! Also Grandpa D I live in Bountiful, Bountiful pond suckssssss! Can't emphasize that enough are you familiar with any of the other communities ponds nearby? Any of them any good? And if so are those the flies you use?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

At Bountiful , I use a water bubble and a Fly.
That gets me out a lot farther than a fly rod.
Leaches and buggers fished slow retrieve will get you some trout there.

Also give Farmington Pond and Kaysville Ponds a try.
The new Adams Reservoir in Layton looks like it will be a fun place for a float tube trip.
Try my recommended flies at these ponds.


----------



## Fleigenbinder (Feb 3, 2010)

Bountiful Pond is one of my favorite places to fly fish for Carp! It is a real blast in the later summer months.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Fleigenbinder said:


> Bountiful Pond is one of my favorite places to fly fish for Carp! It is a real blast in the later summer months.


Im still new to fly fishing, how do you fish for carp with a fly rod? What type of setup do you use??


----------



## Fleigenbinder (Feb 3, 2010)

Watch for cruising Carp and carefully cast in front of them. Nymphs or Flies which imitate a chunk of bread work well. However, we tie up a special fly that works really well on them. It does require careful casting and patience. The carp will suck up the fly and you strike...and then hang on for one of the toughest fights you will ever have on a fly rod. We have found that Carp are very attuned to smell. Be sure your hands are odorfree. Also you will want to have a heavier tippit 6 or 8 lb would be the minimum as the carp will just break off anything less. I also suggest you catch photo and release so others will have a chance at one of these monsters. They are too valuable to catch only once.

One thing I really like about carp is that they fight all the way to the bank and net. A really great sport fish.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Or better yet you can chop them up for fertilizer!


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Fleigenbinder said:


> I also suggest you catch photo and release so others will have a chance at one of these monsters. They are too valuable to catch only once.


I could be wrong, but isn't this a photo of you standing in the parking lot with one of these valuable fish?

I like the fertilizer idea. My tomatoes could use it this year!

Great thread Grandpa D, thank you for the info.


----------



## Fleigenbinder (Feb 3, 2010)

Yep! I am standing at the parking lot and ramp at Bountiful Pond which is where I caught this carp. I released it right after. Truely a great fly fishing day!


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

Fleigenbinder said:


> I also suggest you catch photo and release so others will have a chance at one of these monsters. They are too valuable to catch only once.
> 
> One thing I really like about carp is that they fight all the way to the bank and net. A really great sport fish.


Why would you need a net? Dont you just shove your fingers into their gills as deep as you can to show off your trophies?


----------



## Fleigenbinder (Feb 3, 2010)

Not at all. As always, we net our fish, photograph them then return them to the water as quickly as possible. We have argued about the technique of controling the fish by carefully placing a thumb inside the gill plate without touching the gills. You want to resurrect this old saw? I have offered to show anyone how we do it and instead of taking me up on the offer, people just continue to lob verbal grenades. That's ok, I can always use the publicity. So thanks for raising it up again.


----------



## Fleigenbinder (Feb 3, 2010)

BTW...in this thread, people have suggested that we trash carp by chopping them up for fertilizer. It's interesting that you criticise me for a practice of preserving the fish (granted, to the uninformed, it may be controversial) in a thread where the death of a different species of fish is advocated.

Carp can be one of the finest game fish in North America. They deserve to be treated with respect and care just as all fish should be. There are people who pay guides hundreds of dollars per day to fish for Carp.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Fleigenbinder said:


> BTW...in this thread, people have suggested that we trash carp by chopping them up for fertilizer. It's interesting that you criticise me for a practice of preserving the fish (granted, to the uninformed, it may be controversial) in a thread where the death of a different species of fish is advocated.
> 
> Carp can be one of the finest game fish in North America. They deserve to be treated with respect and care just as all fish should be. There are people who pay guides hundreds of dollars per day to fish for Carp.


Never trashed you once for you handling of fish, as far as I am concerned that is private water and you can handle your fish however you wish. I will have to disagree with you on the carp, they fertilizer in my book or bait at best. To each his own I guess hopefully it keeps a few of the feather floaters at such picturesque places like Utah Lake and out of the high country!


----------



## Fleigenbinder (Feb 3, 2010)

"Never trashed you once for you handling of fish, as far as I am concerned that is private water and you can handle your fish however you wish. I will have to disagree with you on the carp, they fertilizer in my book or bait at best. To each his own I guess hopefully it keeps a few of the feather floaters at such picturesque places like Utah Lake and out of the high country!"

That is correct you never did and I appreciate it. We can agree to disagree on carp. 
Thanks
Fleigenbinder the Clown


----------

